# cis-e vs digi turbo questions



## germanmade98 (Feb 28, 2006)

ok so i have searched and searched. found a few threads about pro's and con's on switching to digi from my cis-e. ok so here is what i am trying to figure out. what would be more beneficial to me as far as turbo charging goes. i have read that digi is more versatile when it come to tuning and chips then cis-e. any help would be appreciated. thanks
pics for clicks


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: cis-e vs digi turbo questions (germanmade98)*

I think you will have to say just which Digifant system you are thinking about. If it's Digi II then you can really forget using a turbo with it I would think as it is not designed to have the ability to "sense" boost. I guess if the turbo were small enough and the boost came on smooth and steady it could be made to work OK, but I'm still not so sure. If you mean Digi I like used in the G60 supercharged engines, then yes that should work without much effort (sure I read where people have done that).
CIS-e also would be a bad system for running a turbo. Although you can rig up some "add on" items to help it in the boost detection and enrichment area, I think using a system more designed for that kind of setup would be more simple to addapt and maintain. Some people like MegaSquirt, maybe look that way?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: cis-e vs digi turbo questions (WaterWheels)*

what about the CIS out of turbo volvos that has built in boost enrichment? and the stuff that came in turbo audis? ive seen people build cis-e turbo cars, tons of them. cis is way simpler in my eyes for what you want to do with it. i just hate Digi with a passion tho.


----------



## germanmade98 (Feb 28, 2006)

my bad ya i was talking about digi 1. it just seems like its so hard to find a wire harness, ecu, ect. at least it is for me lol


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (germanmade98)*

only car you will find the parts from, is a G60 corrado. you dont want the other style of digi1, its stupid and a waste of time.
or you could go the easy route and do a cis turbo system. lots of good write ups on here..


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

If you can't afford getting a stand alone system, they are much better when it comes to user friendly tuning, then look towards European Ebay sites. G60 engines were used in a few different vehicles and the parts might be more available (shipping might cost a bit though).


----------



## germanmade98 (Feb 28, 2006)

when i bought the car there was alot of extra spare parts. he gave me 3 ecu's but i dont know what they are for.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

first one is a CIS ecu, the second one is either a digi or motronic ecu, but i cant tell for sure. third one looks like a knock box, and the 4th one is something else ive never dealt with before. its not an ECU tho.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

First picture is the bottom of the ECU in the second picture and somebody painted the Jetronic molded into it. The ECU in the second picture, and first if I was correct, is an 8v CIS-e fuel unit from something like the RD code engine. Cant read the numbers to be sure but the color looks right. The third picture is a 16v knock sensor ignition control unit. Last one you would have to post a number from it, but I never used, worked on or have seen that one before.


----------



## germanmade98 (Feb 28, 2006)

thanks guys


----------

